# CF Member Volunteering With Cadets



## riss29 (29 Sep 2009)

Does anyone have a link to documentation stating the allowances of wearing uniform while volunteering with cadets? I am currently in PRes.


----------



## FDO (29 Sep 2009)

I volunteered with Cadets for 13 years. Best use of my spare time I could think of. It was very rewarding and even today ,though I've been out of it now for several years, I still get invites from some of the ex-cadets to attend weddings and High School Grads. There are some that still send me emails letting me know what they're up to and how they're doing. Several have gone onto RMC and one of them will most likely be my boss when I go back to the Coast.

If you are there as a "Military Volunteer" you can wear your uniform. As long as you wear it according to CFP265.  You will have to do a screening. Here is some info on that. Submitting a memo to your CO would be a good idea too. 

http://www.armycadetleague.bc.ca/VSS/Screening_Managment_Volunteers.pdf


Enjoy your time and remember be firm but fair and these kids will respect you and often look up to you for advice. I think the hardest line I had to hear started off. "PO, I don't have a father can I talk to you for a minute." You do what you can. You'll enjoy doing it.

Good luck


----------



## Otis (29 Sep 2009)

Funny enough, I too volunteered for a couple of years, teaching Supply (QM) to sea cadets ... I didn't have AS rewarding an experience as FDO, but I also don't think I was as quite as involved as him.

Also, we have another PO2 in our unit who currently volunteers for the Navy League.


----------



## gwp (30 Sep 2009)

riss29 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a link to documentation stating the allowances of wearing uniform while volunteering with cadets? I am currently in PRes.


Wearing the uniform is not an issue.  You need the approval of your CO and the CO of the cadet corps/squadron.  Your unit may indeed allow you Class A pay to support the cadet program.  However, before you can work with cadets you also need a "Vulnerable Sector Screening" certification.  This is an additional police check beyond the normal CRC.  While the link to the league website above mentions CF members the instruction is mostly applicable to civilian volunteers and League representatives not CF members.


----------



## kkwd (30 Sep 2009)

Your unit may already have a Cadet Liaison Officer. You can find info on the position at this link.
 CLO
You can click on the link to the PDF on that page to get a full description.


----------

